

Why was Android Ad Hoc Networking marked “Obsolete”? This issue has 6277 stars - glomek
https://code.google.com/p/android/issues/detail?id=82

======
j_s
_Many Android bugs with 500+ stars closed as obsolete on December 25_ (2014)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8803118](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8803118)

